# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  #18955 symbolo, Νέα Μάκρη.

## alexandertm8

Έγινε ένα scan με 80άρι Gibertini, Bullet2 και αφρικάνικο αλλά βρήκα μόνο 2 του awmn, τον 1190 και ένα hotspot στην περιοχή του Μαραθώνα, Μάκρη δεν έβλεπα κάτι.
Κέντραρα πάνω στον awmn-hotspot (ή awmn-freehotspot, δεν είμαι σίγουρος) στα -80, γιατί αρχικά ο κ. Νίκος Σ. που έχει το κτήριο θέλει να γίνει πελάτης.

Δεν είχα χρησιμοποιήσει ξανά Bullet και επειδή χάσαμε αρκετή ώρα μέχρι να τοποθετήσουμε τον ιστό και να κάνουμε το scan, κεντράραμε και κατεβήκαμε από την ταράτσα. Το πρόβλημα μου είναι το τί ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να κάνω στο Bullet2 για να πάρει ip 10.x.x.x γιατί στην αρχική καρτέλα έδειχνε στο wlan ίδια με αυτή του lan. Στα γρήγορα που του έριξα μία ματιά πριν φύγω, στην καρτέλα δίκτυα είχε την επιλογή να καταργήσω την λειτουργία bridge και να βάλω χειροκίνητα ip αλλά μέσω wind στα 6 AP που έχει ο Μαραθώνας δεν βρήκα αυτό το ssid για να δω τις διευθύνσεις του.

----------


## Nikiforos

Δεν πιάσατε την omni του 7bpm-2 έτσι? o 1190 είναι ο Netsailor2 στην Παραλία Τύμβου Μαραθώνα, έχει omni για πελάτες οπότε αν είναι για πελάτης αν επικοινωνήσετε μαζί του θα σας βοηθήσει στις ρυθμίσεις. Το awmn-hotspot το είχα πιάσει και εγώ αλλά δεν ξέρω ακριβώς από που εκπέμπει.

----------


## alexandertm8

όχι, μόνο αυτά τα 2 αποτελέσματα από awmn. ακόμα και στη μάκρη δεν είδε τίποτε άλλο.

----------


## Nikiforos

Κριμα! μαλλον δεν υπάρχει οπτική! εγώ πάντως αυτο το weekend δλδ το αργότερο μέχρι το επόμενο θα γυρίσω 80αρι πιατο στα 5ghz προς Ανατολή Νεας Μάκρης, αν είναι μιλάμε για να δούμε αν με πιάνει κανείς απο εσας!

----------


## tritsako

> όχι, μόνο αυτά τα 2 αποτελέσματα από awmn. ακόμα και στη μάκρη δεν είδε τίποτε άλλο.


Την Πεμπτη το απόγευμα, θα ανεβάσω το κόμβο και μετά το Σ/Κ τα λέμε.

----------


## alexandertm8

> Την Πεμπτη το απόγευμα, θα ανεβάσω το κόμβο και μετά το Σ/Κ τα λέμε.


 Δικό σου είναι το awmn-hotspot; Όταν έρθεις ξανά αν θες στείλε μου ένα μήνυμα.



> Κριμα! μαλλον δεν υπάρχει οπτική! εγώ πάντως αυτο το weekend δλδ το αργότερο μέχρι το επόμενο θα γυρίσω 80αρι πιατο στα 5ghz προς Ανατολή Νεας Μάκρης, αν είναι μιλάμε για να δούμε αν με πιάνει κανείς από εσας!


 Να βάλω καλύτερα ένα 5άρι στον symbolo να κοιτάει προς τα εσένα; δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται στους 2.4 αλλά θα έπρεπε να έβλεπα πολλά περισσότερα πράγματα από awmn γιατί δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός ορατότητας στην Νέα Μάκρη (εκτός του θέματος των δέντρων).

----------


## Nikiforos

Τελικά με τις μακριές προεκτάσεις ιστού που βρήκα, βλέπω κάτι σπίτια τόσο στην Ανατολή Νέας Μάκρης όσο και προς τα πισω Σχοινιά ή οικισμός Αύρα, οπότε λίγη υπομονή που θα πάω άδεια να κάτσω να τα στήσω στον ιστό μου να δούμε τι γίνεται, εκεί που ήταν η yagi πριν είχα δεντρα μπροστά και την έχω κατεβάσει τώρα. Εχετε IF στα 5ghz για να κανουμε καμια δοκιμη από όποιον κόμβο είναι διαθέσιμος για bb link? γιατί όταν μπουν οι προεκτάσεις ιστού θα σηκώσω ενα πιάτο 80αρι στα 5ghz προς Νεα Μάκρη.

----------


## tritsako

Alexander, nai, einai diko mou.
Exo ena piato se A (Nomizo 5200) SSID: awmn-14115-BBSearch, kai einai girismenn pros ta esena.

Kane ena scan kai otan anevo N. Makri tha sou po.

----------


## alexandertm8

> Τελικά με τις μακριές προεκτάσεις ιστού που βρήκα, βλέπω κάτι σπίτια τόσο στην Ανατολή Νέας Μάκρης όσο και προς τα πισω Σχοινιά ή οικισμός Αύρα, οπότε λίγη υπομονή που θα πάω άδεια να κάτσω να τα στήσω στον ιστό μου να δούμε τι γίνεται, εκεί που ήταν η yagi πριν είχα δεντρα μπροστά και την έχω κατεβάσει τώρα. Εχετε IF στα 5ghz για να κανουμε καμια δοκιμη από όποιον κόμβο είναι διαθέσιμος για bb link? γιατί όταν μπουν οι προεκτάσεις ιστού θα σηκώσω ενα πιάτο 80αρι στα 5ghz προς Νεα Μάκρη.


Έχω ένα 5άρι bullet που είχα πάρει για τον κόμβο masouras2003 με το οποίο μπορούμε να κάνουμε δοκιμές από τον symbolo αλλά δεν έχω 5άρι feeder.. 




> Alexander, nai, einai diko mou.
> Exo ena piato se A (Nomizo 5200) SSID: awmn-14115-BBSearch, kai einai girismenn pros ta esena.
> 
> Kane ena scan kai otan anevo N. Makri tha sou po.


Περίεργο γιατί η κεραία κοιτάει 45 μοίρες δεξιά από εκεί που είναι το σπίτι σου, παραλία Μαραθώνα φαντάσου! Από το σπίτι μου δεν σε βρίσκω, έχουμε πολλά δέντρα ανάμεσα, προσπάθησε να το γυρίσεις προς symbolo.

----------


## Nikiforos

Εχω και αφρικάνικο feeder 2,4ghz αν το βάλω στο πιάτο μπορουμε να κάνουμε δοκιμή ποιος με βλέπει?

----------


## alexandertm8

ωραία, μπορείς να το γυρίσεις στο symbolo το σαββατοκυριακο;

----------


## Nikiforos

Εμένα εννοείς? αν ειναι θα δω τι μπορω να κανω αν και εχω κατι υποχρεωσες και δεν εχω πολυ χρονο!

----------


## tritsako

> Έχω ένα 5άρι bullet που είχα πάρει για τον κόμβο masouras2003 με το οποίο μπορούμε να κάνουμε δοκιμές από τον symbolo αλλά δεν έχω 5άρι feeder.. 
> 
> 
> 
> Περίεργο γιατί η κεραία κοιτάει 45 μοίρες δεξιά από εκεί που είναι το σπίτι σου, παραλία Μαραθώνα φαντάσου! Από το σπίτι μου δεν σε βρίσκω, έχουμε πολλά δέντρα ανάμεσα, προσπάθησε να το γυρίσεις προς symbolo.


Το άλλο Σ/Κ θα ανέβω, και θα γυρίσω το A πρός symbolo.

----------


## Nikiforos

Για ριχτε μια ματιά και εδώ : http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=36743

----------


## alexandertm8

Την Τρίτη θα κάνω ξανά scan λοιπόν.

----------


## tritsako

> Την Τρίτη θα κάνω ξανά scan λοιπόν.


ο Symbol είναι στην ίδια ευθεία με masouro2003. Πρός τα εκεί έχω ένα σπίτι που με εμποδίζει.
Κανε ένα scan (A και B) στείλε μου την λίστα να τη δώ.

----------


## Nikiforos

Παιδιά αν κάνετε σκαναρισματα δειτε και προς τα εμενα στα 2,4ghz να δούμε τι γινεται, αν και όλοι εσεις ειστε χαμηλά και μάλλον δεν θα βλεπόμαστε!  :: ( αλλά για να μου φύγει η απορία!

----------


## tritsako

> Την Τρίτη θα κάνω ξανά scan λοιπόν.


Αύριο θα κάνω scan προς "alexandertm8" με A και Β και θα σας πώ.
Nikifore, έχει άνέβει μία σπιταρώνα πρός τα εσένα και βλέπω τύποτα.  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Αλέξανδρε έχω φωτογραφίες με την θέα από τον κόμβο αν τις θες πες μου να τις ανεβάσω στον FTP μου (Nas server) για να τις πάρεις. Επίσης για το θέμα πως να έχει μαζί internet και awmn όταν δεν έχουν τα μηχανήματα awmn ip's έχει εδώ το tutorial http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=16930&page=1
Θα μου έρθει ένα μακρύ καλώδιο LMR400 από Αθήνα σήμερα, οπότε θα μπορώ να σκανάρω με την Yagi επάνω από την στέγη μου προς τα εκει. Αν είναι εφικτό να συνεννοηθούμε δλδ να γυρίσεις το bullet σε AP για να δω μήπως και το πιάσω! αφου φτιάξετε το θέμα του ιστού πρώτα. Όπως είπαμε και χτες εκεί που είναι ο ιστός χτυπάει επάνω σε 3 δεντρα τουλαχιστον το πιάτο, ενω επάνω από την στέγη έχω την θεα που έχω βάλει στις φωτος στο τοπικ του κόμβου μου. 
Tritsako το ξέρω τα είδα χτες γυρίσαμε τα μέρη από εκει βλέπω ψηλότερα μόνο δυστυχώς, ουτε Ανατολή βλέπω, ούτε και όσους είναι χαμηλά κοντά στην Μαραθώνος ή στο γήπεδο.

----------


## alexandertm8

> Alexander, nai, einai diko mou.
> Exo ena piato se A (Nomizo 5200) SSID: awmn-14115-BBSearch, kai einai girismenn pros ta esena.
> 
> Kane ena scan kai otan anevo N. Makri tha sou po.


Σε είδα από symbolo.. Προσπαθήσαμε επίσης να συνδεθούμε στο ap του netsailor αλλά έχανε ανά τακτά διαστήματα την σύνδεση ενώ μας έδινε ip. Θα αλλάξουμε την θέση του ιστού γιατί υπάρχουν κάτι μακρινές κορυφές ανάμεσα και θα δούμε αν μπορέσει να βγει κατευθυντικό.

----------


## tritsako

οκ.
Αναμένω νέα σας.
Επίσης, το Σάββατο άλλαξα στο πιάτο το feeder σε 2.4, (μήπως σε βοηθήσει) και μετά το αλλάζω πάλι σε A.

----------

